# What's wrong with Tr... wait I mean Liberals?



## ghostnote (Jan 27, 2017)

There are many anti Trump topics in this section, but why aren't there any pro democrat/green/left topics? I've tried to generate attention towards the problem that the american democratic model has, but people (even those who call themselves liberals) are more interested in discussing Trump like a reality TV show instead of what the democrats could've done better. Has the area between Cali and NY been underrated and neglected? Yes, but instead of going towards Trump I ask you liberals: What could you've done better? You ask, how can fake news be the answer? I'm convinced that without misery, there is no longing for fake news.

Please listen to Slavoj Zizek before posting:


Another voice:


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry, but just a quick question. Is Slavio Zizek a fucking mental case? Where the fuck do the BBC keep digging these fucking maniacs up from? They have and almost endless supply of foreign lunatics on their news channel these days.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2017)

Stick Madonna up and make it the best of three. She's about as mad as fucking rat up a drainpipe.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2017)

He looks like a twitching maniac that's on the wrong medication.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2017)

You want to know why the UK is leaving Europe? Look no further than Slavoj and the BBC. And particularly Sky TV. In approximately 4 weeks, you will have even more proof.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry but you have no clue about the English, the U.K, the USA, or what is actually happening in the world. 
In the real world today, the English give about as much time to what Europeans think as a fart. I would advise that although I find it disagreeable, this country will become fairly dangerous as soon as Article 50 is signed in March.
Watch out in 4 weeks and see what happens. That's my final word on this post.


----------



## muk (Jan 28, 2017)

Slavoj Zizek is kind of a pop star amongst todays philosophers. His positions are often quite controversial, but he reaches a far wider audience than most of his academic colleagues. In that sense he is an influential contemporary thinker. And he suffers from nervous tics when speaking, which has absolutely nothing to do with his intellectual capabilities.
I agree with him that democrats in the US are in just as deep a crisis than republicans. But I never understood why he thought that electing Trump as president (which he advised doing) could do anything to solve the problems.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 28, 2017)

Finally someone with brain, thanks muk!



muk said:


> I agree with him that democrats in the US are in just as deep a crisis than republicans. But I never understood why he thought that electing Trump as president (which he advised doing) could do anything to solve the problems.



When Slavoj says: "The only way to save the Orthodoxy is through radical heresy.", he refers to Hegels idea that human progress isn't linear, but evolves trough conflict. This means by bringing someone with radical ideas to the table will consequently let the collective rethink their principles. You could see this phenomenon among republicans for example when Bush Sr. allegedly stated he would vote for Hillary. Now that they know they will have to work with Trump, republicans seem to cooperate, but they inevitably will rethink their principles during the next 4 years.



The big question here is how the liberal left will handle this situation to deliver answers that aren't based on protectionism and populism.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 28, 2017)

FWIW Van Jones sang an entirely different tune on CNN during the primary.
He's a pretty slippery character, very smart fellow too.

Liberals, real ones like Tulsi Gabbard are becoming involved.
The Fundraisers, most Liberals, follow orders from their investors, which has not been the middle class for quite a while.
Check out Tulsi Gabbard.
Who did Trump invite to his palace before anyone else, including cabinet picks? Tulsi...
She just spoke to Assad in Syria. Watch the video.
She a soldier who served in Iraq, she knows the enemy, she has seen the results of failed regime change.
You can't pay her and expect silence, not her style.

It is true most Americans that vote, not the majority 120,000,000 who don't vote, seem more concerned about their causes, or themselves, not foreign policy.
I'm concerned with the global economy as peace through prosperity is my main concern.

You should research Tulsi.
Liberal media ignores her since she doesn't need their money.
People like me donate to Act Blue which are real Liberals, not the movie stars, and ancient fundraisers who answer to their investors.
Even Carlos Slim, Mexican billionaire who owns the NYTimes is speaking directly to Trump now.

Americans are engaged, the world is talking again, even though many disagreements need to be addressed, we are more engaged which is healthy.

But pay attention to Tulsi.
The Liberal party of wealthy elites, celebrities and the do as I say not as I do crowd is fading into the shadows. Division by gender, race, wealth, religion, and age just doesn't work well for them anymore.


----------



## muk (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh, Baron has brains alright (and ears!).



Michael Chrostek said:


> Now that they know they will have to work with Trump, republicans seem to cooperate, but they inevitably will rethink their principles during the next 4 years.



I'm not so certain about that. In fact, many of Trump's positions are probably just too removed from moderate republican thinking - and Trump distanced himself from the republican party on several occasions. So I am not even sure if Trump represents that many republican principles. And even if he did, he shows that insisting on your position even in the face of factual evidence to the contrary can make you president. Why reflect your position if simply repeating it no matter what works? Why even bother with science and logical thinking if you can profess whatever you want and get away with it?

But lets assume that assumption is true. That Trumps presidency leads to self-reflection among both parties. In my opinion the dangers of the Trump presidency are much too high a prize to pay for that. But apparently, Zizek thinks otherwise. Lets hope he's right.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, some people think that judicious self-reflection is important for issues like, say, making sure the planet is still here and reasonably safe for the continuation of the species, to leave a better world for their children, grandchildren, etc.

It's a uuuuuuge notion.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 28, 2017)

What I wanna know is who these fucking rock stars that I worship are?




hahahah! You can't make this stuff up. Good luck with the rest of your career sweetheart.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 28, 2017)

muk said:


> Oh, Baron has brains alright (and ears!).



Adrien isn't here for a civilized conversation. He just wants to pick up a fight, put other people down in order to feel better. He tried to put me down on more than one occasion. I don't have time for that.



muk said:


> I'm not so certain about that. In fact, many of Trump's positions are probably just too removed from moderate republican thinking - and Trump distanced himself from the republican party on several occasions. So I am not even sure if Trump represents that many republican principles. And even if he did, he shows that insisting on your position even in the face of factual evidence to the contrary can make you president. Why reflect your position if simply repeating it no matter what works? Why even bother with science and logical thinking if you can profess whatever you want and get away with it?



Trumps "tactic" is just about getting the deal, no matter how. Regardless if what he says is right or wrong, it's only there to generate emotions. I'm sure he will not only generate protest in his party, but also get to a point where facts will get unavoidable. Sooner or later. Just as Trevor says here, they don't talk about numbers:





muk said:


> But lets assume that assumption is true. That Trumps presidency leads to self-reflection among both parties. In my opinion the dangers of the Trump presidency are much too high a prize to pay for that. But apparently, Zizek thinks otherwise. Lets hope he's right.



Of course this doesn't justify voting for such a person like Trump, but the reality is that he won the election and the world has to figure out how to deal with him. Of course, the USA are very unpredictable when it comes to elections because of the stark contrast of political views and regions. Now it's the process of regulation that has to come into action. As you said, hopefully. History has also other examples.



chimuelo said:


> FWIW Van Jones sang an entirely different tune on CNN during the primary.
> He's a pretty slippery character, very smart fellow too.
> 
> Liberals, real ones like Tulsi Gabbard are becoming involved.
> ...



I agree Van Jones doesn't seem to be credible, more like a opportunist, but in this specific interview he has a point.

Tulsi Gabbard on the other hand has indeed good arguments and I agree that the only winners in this conflict are the arms manufacturer. Brave woman, but I'm not sure if I can back up her views on Assad.

However, It is almost ironic that right winged Trump won by promising radical left programms. Sanders' core points weren't that radical compared to Trump. The big difference between them is that Trumps plans won't concern the top earner of the Country.

Democracy has come to a critical point in which protesters aren't just staying away from voting, but finding Parties which work against the common structures. I think it was Bill Burr who said that politicians "don't put a sandwich on your table". Trump wants to do this, I'm curious how far he will come until he has to face the facts.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 28, 2017)

Hahahah! Tremendous stuff! Yes, you really can make this stuff up, especially when you're reading it. Even CNN cut her off, which is almost next to impossible.

No wonder her husband fucked off as soon as possible.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 28, 2017)

I know! Let's talk about gynaecology! 



Gotta love Hollywood actors.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 28, 2017)

As to what Liberals can do.
The usual fastest path to the moral high ground.
Then give lofty speeches about how they fight on for the rights of the little people.

There's nothing they can do because they put all of their faith in the corrupt DNC, which Tulsi resigned from honorably before the media collusion and hackers tried to say which groups meddling in the election were worse.

Sanctuary City battles is where they will take a stand now.
This might be avoided, but as litigation goes forward in the courts the examples of unfunded pensions, more Liberal corruption, all the failings will be in the headlines everyday.
So having this moral high ground might serve them for a while, people will start getting tired of watching lawyers defend corruption, people taking the 5th like the Mafia.
They will destroy themselves, and that's not even based on Federal Funding being held back.

The fake old wealthy Liberal party and their celebrities paying 250,000 for a seat at the dinner table with these Olympians is finished.
I suggest the celebrities like Sarandon, Kidman, Jon Voight help save the celebrity image by rebuilding the old Democratic Party that I was a proud member of.
Or get another white chick yelling "I love black people" (Cuba Goodings advice to Tom Cruise in Jerry McGuire) and complete the downward spiral into nothingness....


----------



## Vischebaste (Jan 28, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> Sorry but you have no clue about the English, the U.K, the USA, or what is actually happening in the world.
> In the real world today, the English give about as much time to what Europeans think as a fart. I would advise that although I find it disagreeable, this country will become fairly dangerous as soon as Article 50 is signed in March.
> Watch out in 4 weeks and see what happens. That's my final word on this post.



Tip: read Baron Greuner's posts in the voice of Alan Partridge for added comic effect.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 28, 2017)

I have had Baron Blowhard on ignore for some time now so can't include his, er, contributions in my comments. But I enjoyed hearing Zizek's take on what's going on. I have been saying that I have been hoping that the swing toward nationalism here and abroad is part of the one step forward two steps back pendulum, a reaction by the fearful and ignorant to modernism. I still hope that's true.

This swing has given us islamic terrorism, a gun-crazy american culture, a last gasp (hopefully) colonial war in Iraq which poured gasoline on the region and created Isis. After 8 years of Obama, Isis is much diminished.

But the latest iteration of this swing to primitive nationalism looks like it's going to create more disasters that will have to be recovered from. Trump's idiotic and unnecessary ban on immigration from muslim countries, including turning away thousands of refugees, is going to once again lower the U.S. standing in the world just as it experienced under Bush. My worry is that it is going to once again feed the fire of muslim extremists, and we will see another 9/11 event.

To the larger point, maybe we weren't going to address (and still perhaps won't) the failings of neo liberal globalism without an earth shaking change like Trump. We had the opportunity in Bernie Sanders, but Trump's demagoguery was a much easier sell to a Fox News watching American public.

Neither the republicans or democrats as currently constructed have much interest in addressing the failings of globalism while keeping the great things that it has been able to achieve. My concern is that Trump, informed as he is by the empty fear based rhetoric of Fox News, and being himself an ignorant opportunist, will create so much damage that it will be all we can do to dig out from under it, before being able to once again look at the larger issues. This is exactly what happened with Bush and Cheney, and it looks to be happening once again.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 29, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> As to what Liberals can do.
> The usual fastest path to the moral high ground.
> Then give lofty speeches about how they fight on for the rights of the little people.



I agree to some extent.

The 2 big issues that I have with Obama is 1.) his drone policy and 2.) the image af a pop star. Obama singing, Obama dancing, Obama with Ellen, Obama with Beyonce, Obama golfing, Obama plays basketball. Yes, it makes him look very sympathic, but more like a movie star, someone with priviledge who can't understand the views and problems of the ordinary people. I have to admit tough I really liked him and Biden, but I can understand why people feel disconnected with them, especially with Hillary.

In Germany we have a Liberal party which didn't got elected into the parlament during the last Bundestagswahl. They are under suspicion for beeing engaged in lobbying and generally known to be a party of people who are on the wealthier side. They indeed have a couple of good arguments, both economically aswell as regarding employment and social policies, but the image they are sending out is something the normal people dislike.



Soundhound said:


> But the latest iteration of this swing to primitive nationalism looks like it's going to create more disasters that will have to be recovered from. Trump's idiotic and unnecessary ban on immigration from muslim countries, including turning away thousands of refugees, is going to once again lower the U.S. standing in the world just as it experienced under Bush. My worry is that it is going to once again feed the fire of muslim extremists, and we will see another 9/11 event.



I still believe it is a one step back two steps forward in general. I have to admit tough that the USA, as the country of personal freedom, is a tough place to tackle certain things. Fear is a big factor. Let's hope that Zizek is right and Trump will eventually lead to a self reflection inside the republican and democratic parties. The latter one sure needs it.

I agree the ban was unnecessary. On a side note: The nations where the people involved in 9/11 came from are not on this list. Supposedly because Trump has running businesses and/or business interests in them. 



Soundhound said:


> To the larger point, maybe we weren't going to address (and still perhaps won't) the failings of neo liberal globalism without an earth shaking change like Trump. We had the opportunity in Bernie Sanders, but Trump's demagoguery was a much easier sell to a Fox News watching American public.



I'm not going to defend neo liberalism here, but I think what people see as globalisation is not a state, but more of a process similar to the industrial revolution. Possible that the market will at some point regulate itself and the economic distinctions aswell as wages will level out to some extent. Of course this doesn't contribute anything to the normal people right now, but Trumps radical protectionism plans aren't wise either.



Soundhound said:


> Neither the republicans or democrats as currently constructed have much interest in addressing the failings of globalism while keeping the great things that it has been able to achieve. My concern is that Trump, informed as he is by the empty fear based rhetoric of Fox News, and being himself an ignorant opportunist, will create so much damage that it will be all we can do to dig out from under it, before being able to once again look at the larger issues. This is exactly what happened with Bush and Cheney, and it looks to be happening once again.



This raises the question who is suitable for leading a country. Intelligence goes hand in hand with priviledge. Priviledge goes great with wealth and that creates a barrier between the elites and the normal people. This time the american people voted against this scheme with a president who is priviledged, but apart of his achievments as a businessman doesn't show much signs of intelligence or sense for diplomacy.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 29, 2017)

The problem for Germany will be seen as a country that's basically capitalist being run by a communist. That's the way most here see it and certainly will be the way President Trump sees it.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 29, 2017)

It raises an interesting question, per the Socratic distrust of democracy. The U.S. constitution presumed a vigorous free press, unfortunately the last decades have seen a press that is more dedicated to ratings than uncovering the truth (see Paddy Chayevsky's brilliant and prescient Network). This happened in concert with the rise of a vigorous right wing propaganda machine posing as actual news. Without the lies fed to a large part of the american voting public by Fox News, Breitbart, Rush Limbaugh et al, Trump would never have been elected. Indeed without voter suppression, gerrymandering and right wing alt news, George W Bush would never have been elected, or been in a position for the supreme court to hand him a close election, which it did.

This is to say that I still believe in the idea of social democracy, but it can't work without a genuinely free press. Trump is an ignorant demagogue appealing to fear and bigotry, interested only in his own aggrandizement. The Brexit movement was a similarly ignorant lurch backward, also fed by bigotry and fear. I'm hoping that in both cases the terrible errors these forces are working to unleash will be recognized as such before they can bring about the economic devastation and war they will inevitably cause. They need to be relegated to the dustbin of history where they belong as soon as possible. 



ghostnote said:


> This raises the question who is suitable for leading a country. Intelligence goes hand in hand with priviledge. Priviledge goes great with wealth and that creates a barrier between the elites and the normal people. This time the american people voted against this scheme with a president who is priviledged, but apart of his achievments as a businessman doesn't show much signs of intelligence or sense for diplomacy.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 29, 2017)

I think a big factor in this game is not just the fear mongering via the old media, but more the part the internet plays in this. Alt-Right operates since over 10 years with fake news, but just in the last 2 years they have been able to get their views into mainstream, thanks to facebook, youtube and other platforms. I might be wrong here, but Bush Junior had the luck of having an incredible powerful father (CIA director and former President), which I think was the main reason why he came that far. Trump didn't need that to win. His advantage was to be able to doubt facts and media in general.

Times are changing and as a social democrat myself I've been struggling with this too. The big question here is: How can social democracy get back his old authority, the attention for beeing able to perform. There are still many social topics left to solve. Just today Martin Schulz got confirmed as the candidate for the german social democrats. He is not Helmut Schmidt, but he is a highly renowned and rational thinking politican. I hope he can bring the answers.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 30, 2017)

ghostnote said:


> How can social democracy get back his old authority, the attention for beeing able to perform.


More integrity on all levels would help to begin with.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 30, 2017)

Which is why Liberals will turn to their richest and whitest Gods of Hollywood to speak.
I await their holy words to fill their worshippers with joy and hope.
Captain America save us.
I wonder if blacks will win or get honorable mention.
Do as I say not as I do elites are under pressure to acknowledge other races.

Integrity,,,?
Nancy Pelosi will read off prepared answers to questions given to her in advance by Donna Brazil in attempt to make Sheep believe this is an unrehearsed CNN/fake news Town Hall.

Save us oh wealthy white Queen..


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 31, 2017)

Hannes_F said:


> More integrity on all levels would help to begin with.



I know what you're refering to Hannes, but I think integrity is there. It just has to be practised and enforced by a strong leading figure. Without a strong leading figure, less qualified politicans will find their way to the top and will wander around, sidetracked, without a clear direction, eventually leading to weak compromises with the opposition. Topics like the Tengelman-case, growing rents, pay equality and temporary employment are still there to solve. Sadly many people get distracted by both, serious and unserious threats, which eventually get picked up by the right.

However let's not make this all about Germany. The general mistrust towards the liberal left is a phenomenon that concerns the whole western world.

Slavoj said something very interesting in another interview. Social Democracy, the idea of the welfare state lost its purpose, he said, it grew old and is now considered almost conservative. One could say it matured. It's uncool now. Social Democracy was always about social justice, but achieved by civil and democratic measures. A time-consuming process. Zizek also said that every right movement emerged because of the failure of the left. And indeed: Alt-right is using lots of left topics fueled by fear.



Soundhound said:


> I have been saying that I have been hoping that the swing toward nationalism here and abroad is part of the one step forward two steps back pendulum, a reaction by the fearful and ignorant to modernism. I still hope that's true. [...] But the latest iteration of this swing to primitive nationalism looks like it's going to create more disasters that will have to be recovered from.



I was thinking about that recently. A rather pessimistic approach if I can say so. I don't know if our times are 100% comparable to prior historic events due to many factors, but after the fall of the Roman Empire and the intellectual supression of the church during the medieval times - which was a huge step back for Humanity if you ask me - the renaissance and the enlightenment afterwards clearly showed that Hegel's theory of a dialectic evolution of the Human kind is a learning process which always works out. Sadly Hegel never took nuclear weapons into account. I'm an optimist nonetheless.

Another phenomenon that I see emerging is the non-correlation of political preferences of the people and the system(s) of the ("old") parties. People nowadays struggle more and more to completely affiliate with one or even two parties. Environment, health, wealth, status, social justice, free market, conservative values, etc. all seem to mix up in two main trends which can be observed: One led by ideology and the other by fear. It's like our mindset of how democracy has been practised troughout the last centuries is now crumbling. And other countries try to show us that Capitalism and Democracy are not longer indivisibly related.


----------



## catsass (Jan 31, 2017)

ghostnote said:


> ...the image af a pop star. Obama singing, Obama dancing, Obama with Ellen, Obama with Beyonce, Obama golfing, Obama plays basketball.


Fortunately, we have thus far been spared from the Obama sex tape.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 31, 2017)

catsass said:


> Fortunately, we have thus far been spared from the Obama sex tape.


...and I bet he would be singing in that one too.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 31, 2017)

Since he doesn't hang out in Russian hotels with hookers, unlike the lowlife currently in the oval office, we may not get this opportunity. 



catsass said:


> Fortunately, we have thus far been spared from the Obama sex tape.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 31, 2017)

But they were beautiful Russian women.
Conservatives are more Athenian and prefer young student males.
Liberals are usually skinny guys that like bigger women.
Like Hillary, Monica and Michele.
Liberal women like big women too.
Rosie is Grade A Prime USDA Beef...as in Bison.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 31, 2017)

Trump accuses Merkel and Germany on euro rigging.

Errrr. Correct. Been doing this for years.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2017)

A Liberal friend was troubled over Trumps SCOTUS pick fearing the appointee was a Supremacist.
I tried to soothe his fears from watching too much Liberal media by reminding him all SCOTUS appointees are supremacists.
It's the "Supreme" Court.
He just grunted and chugged more Maalox as he waited for more people crying, and singing candlelight vigils.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 1, 2017)

384 majority in the House tonight. That's the end of that. Adios EU.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow, the world is a changing.
Farage had a pretty insulting speech.

Trump just posted a selfie on twitter of him grabbing the Obama Bust by the back of its head and pulling it into his crotch...

The world is in shock mode..


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 1, 2017)

> people (even those who call themselves liberals) are more interested in discussing Trump like a reality TV show instead of what the democrats could've done better. Has the area between Cali and NY been underrated and neglected? Yes, but instead of going towards Trump I ask you liberals: What could you've done better?



The only answer is Run a more exciting candidate. What can you do when there's a vast right-wing conspiracy that's picked up on by some fools on the left, then reinforced by Russian hacking and locked in by an outrageous FBI head?

It's not a reality show, it's reality, and it's not that... well, I can't speak for every liberal, but it's not that I want to discuss Txxxx. I hate the piece of sewage with all my soul, more than I've ever hated anyone or anything in my life. It's not interest, it's pure outrage.

In any case, you're wrong that lots of Democrats aren't beating themselves up. You see it all over the place, and I want absolutely no part of it. What went wrong is that 63 million white assholes have no morals. We ran an excellent candidate with lots of great policy proposals - that would have helped those stupid racist assholes. (Yes, 63 million people *are* racist. Where does the racism come from if there are no racists? They voted for racism. Own it.)

Right now we're in a crisis for survival against our country turning into a dictatorship, and "going towards Txxxx" is exactly the right thing to do. It's a fight for the survival of our country. Valdemoort is in power, for heaven's sake.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2017)

More like 180,000,000 racists, because the 120,000,000 who didn't participate are watching guys like you blame your string of failures on racism.....again.

They watched Liberals burn down cities for 3 years without consequence, tonight their burning private property at UCB as we speak.
And every night Liberal politicians faces are plastered on TV for all to see as they can't seem to win at anything, so they're complaining about losing.
Same ones that allowed riots and cop killings to fester, just like ISIS.

What makes you think Americans are going to let these losers back in power?

So keep calling everyone racists, but remember millions of them were Democrats before they jumped ship.
Are the millions of Mexican Tradesmen who just endorsed Trump racists too?

Every 2 years the message of white racists is used, you lose more seats.
At what point will Liberals demonstrate their superior intellect they claim to possess and try something new?

Better start looking at real Liberals like Tulsi instead of the same old wealthy fundraisers who waste billions every election just to lose more seats...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 2, 2017)

The deal on the Muslims with Australia that Obama made, now looks dead in the water. That's the difference between a deal maker and someone that does it for a living, and a politician.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 2, 2017)

Damn,..... Liberals are still burning down the College Mommy and Daddy paid for.
This is the 2nd day now.
Saw a girl attacked by a tough guy, just because a gay British Conservative came to speak.

Seems like smart folks know how to trigger emotional darlings into violence for all to see.
Guess whose faces we'll see during the 2nd day of violence and rioting?

Maybe Shumer will cry some more as he reads a script somebody handed him.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2017)

...and his name starts with a B, not with a T.

Trump is a candyass who wants to play dictator. Bannon is a bloody warlord who compares himself, literally, to Darth Vader, Cheney and Satan, and says "now THAT'S real power"...and he's right.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 2, 2017)

Fake News Flash!!

Muslim woman in head gear slaps Shumer across the face 5 times and cries 'pull yourself together man! You're not doing us any favours!'


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 2, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> ...and his name starts with a B, not with a T.
> 
> Trump is a candyass who wants to play dictator. Bannon is a bloody warlord who compares himself, literally, to Darth Vader, Cheney and Satan, and says "now THAT'S real power"...and he's right.


Yes he is a petulant child, Reality TV Star with a Napolean/Patton complex.
But he will soon allow Police to arrest violent rioting Liberals.
That's going to be as good as NFL games.
Liberals, like ISIS prefer soft targets, like windows, female students.
Let's see how they do hitting things that hit back.


----------



## KEnK (Feb 2, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Liberals are still burning down the College Mommy and Daddy paid for.


I live in the area and as a former punk rocker I toured a lot in Europe-mostly the Anarchist Squat scene.
So I have some insight.
These Vandals are not students at U.C. (or anywhere)
Nor are they "Liberals" or "Anarchists", in fact they're quite conservative within their own brand of leftist fascism.

They share a central tenet w/ Trumpism- the core message is fuck shit up.
Trump and the Vandals are working together as Agents of Chaos.
Don't confuse them w/ Liberal Student Protesters.


k


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 2, 2017)

I'd only confuse them with liberal student ass..protesters if they fell over and cried like a baby if they were hit in the eye with a balloon. 
So there is some leeway for confusion.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 2, 2017)

So the cheering Liberals in the videos are planted Trump supporters?
That's the new message?

Yeah that will go over like a reggae band at a Klu Klux Klan rally.


I saw the DOJ/Sharpton/Soros show in Ferguson.
They fool the Sheep but not anyone researching on chaos management.
Pretty sure that's an advanced course in colleges once community organizing classes are completed...
Would love to see what the Weather Underground Professors teach these little darlings...


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 2, 2017)

Well let's hope the D.C. Police put these little assholes in jail and share who their investors are.

Trust me I WANT these peaceful protests to continue.
Right now Trumps advisors are some damn strong smart women even though they're Conservatives.
Kelly Anne Conway and KT McFarland can't keep Trump from blasting away on twitter but the protests seem to big of concern to them and such peaceful protests will keep Trump in check, somewhat.
When they stop he's got the that personality type to go full ahead.

I'd suggest pure good hearted Liberals speak out and not just on twitter or Facebook.
But at these colleges.
Not a peep from Professors or student leaders.
That type of silence is what green lighted the burning of cities.
Also allowed ISIS Control of chunks of Africa, SW Asia and the Middle East.

Otherwise these little bitches whoever they are will succeed and stain all protests.

So far I see nothing but support and cheerleading on social media, or silence, which I consider cowardly support.


----------



## KEnK (Feb 2, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> these little bitches whoever they are will succeed and stain all protests


That has already happened in a big way in Oakland.
The message of nearly every protest has been reduced to fuck shit up.
That's mostly what the local citizenry hears.
It began w/ the occupy movement- specifically w/ the Port of Oakland Closure.
A huuuge tactical error imo. No leftist movement can succeed by alienating blue collar workers.
And that's exactly what happened.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 3, 2017)

You must know about my girl Jane Kim?
Jerry Brown with her is a winning team.
All ties with the Clowns in DC must be severed.
You either have real Liberals or you end up with Warren Clinton etc. just because you hate the GOP.
Their use of race, gender, wealth and religion to divide voters has failed and cannot be brought back to life even if pollsters try to persuade you.

They are the future, as is Tulsi Gabbard.
Just sharing what us Yellow Brown Black and White skinned racists in the middle of the country think.
If I left out any other color my apologies.
It's hard to think like a wealthy white Liberal, so many ways to offend people I can't keep track.


----------



## KEnK (Feb 3, 2017)

And what do you think of my rep Barbara Lee?
She's the only person in the entire congress who voted against GW's War against non-existent Weapons of Mass Destruction.
I like her- a lot.
Does she meet the approval of the Yellow Brown Black and White skinned racists in the middle of the country?
Just wondering...

k


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 3, 2017)

Guess she didn't care about the cash on offer from lobbyists.
That's good.
Ill check out her positions on Agriculture and get back to you.

California is strange though.
They elected a convicted arms dealer human trafficker and hit man that the FBI had to remove.
Then there's that Car Theif Daryl Issa.

Pelosi spent 8,000,000 dollars of other people's money trying to get rid of him last election.
I guess they're just not very good with money unless it's theirs.


----------



## kavinsky (Feb 3, 2017)

based on my facebook feed, it seems that when "someone" writes an offensive tweet its somehow much worse than "somebody else" launching an airstrike that kills over 70 civillians.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 3, 2017)

Facebook is the best Police Tool ever invented.
Stalkers really like it too.
Since there's no naked women on there it's of little use to me.
Instagram is full of fine trim and they're all friends of mine...


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 3, 2017)

...or starts a war with the wrong country that kills hundreds of thousands and displaced hundreds of thousands more?

What I love is this-apparently to conservatives, GW Bush NEVER ACTUALLY EXISTED-and his master Darth Cheney was a mere Fig Newton of the collective lib'ral imagination. 

Now that we have Darth reincarnated in the person of Stevie Bannon, we're all s'posed to act like all this alt-right crap is, like, normal. Right.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 4, 2017)

Time to deal with the present Larry.
Its not Obamas' fault, its not Bushes fault, its Hillarys fault now.
For some reason, I dont see Trump blaming anyone.
Too busy using those awesome Obama style executive orders.
They stay please stop, he digs harder and deeper...

God Bless Harry Reid.


----------



## KEnK (Feb 4, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> its Hillarys fault now.
> For some reason, I dont see Trump blaming anyone


??? Seems like all Trump does is blame. "Bigly". That's about all he's got.
"but Hillary Clinton..." seemed to be the central campaign issue of the entire GOP farce.
So of course it's Hillary's fault, That's what the Russian Stooges ran on.
How do you like your Vodka, btw?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 4, 2017)

Hate Vodka, but love Russians.
We should have had Bernie run, all of his free stuff would have been less than Trumps.

But your wealthy white Liberals gave the race away thinking their Lying media and overpaid pollsters told the truth.
Bunch of complacent dumb ass fools.

Sure hope Gaga keeps the fight going and bashes Trump.
Americans get along best when we beat the crap out of each other.
That way were primed up when somebody else steps in.

Obama should have done something long time ago too.
Guess he believed his overpaid liars...

Big mistake.

Hopefully he will get re engaged so he can finish the job he started by destroying the Liberals.
Much easier when you have so much help...

Enjoy the Superbowl, if its offensive, just watch the half time show, you know GaGa is going to hit hard.

GaGa, Brady and Trump....ratings will skyrocket.....


----------



## KEnK (Feb 4, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Hate Vodka, but love Russians.


White Russians or Black Russians?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 4, 2017)

All kinds, I love musicians everywhere they be.
One guy is by the Lena in Siberia north of Baikal.
Jazz guys, the EPiano parts his keyboard player does are phenomenal.
They also fish, so we are redneck racist musicians according to Liberal Theologists...


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 4, 2017)

Trump is cracking up. That wafer-thin ego is not going to be able to stand the pressure.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 4, 2017)

Never heard of Breitbart or Bannon as I don't follow right/left wing causes.
But I see can a pattern. Patterns are what get my attention.
During the general Trump went right into Weather Underground terrorist/professor turf in Chicago.
His cancellation was due to riots and violence. Free speech not supported was the message of that events cancellation.

Now I see Breitbarts gay front man go to Berkeley and get the very same crowd of people rioting and burning.
I think they want such silencing of free speech, violence and rioting because it keeps the media focused on exposing the very worst leftists for all to see, and costs very little.

Now I know why Bannon is so feared by the elite Liberal machine.
They spend big money promoting their message, Bannon sends in a single gay operative and nullify it by having violence and destruction taking center stage.

Putting him on the National Security Council means he can't be touched.

Obvious to me these guys had Bannon devising a strategy using Chicago as the bait.
Once that worked keep using it by sending Breitbart opetatives to College campuses knowing free speech will be silenced, ensued by riots violence and big flames for the TV.

Sending a gay Republican into the Land Of Diversity to only be silenced. Perfect.

I'd say he's got plans for the rest of the year already.
Pretty smart too, colleges refuse to allow a speaker they're exposed for hypocrisy.
When the riots and burning starts a gay or black or female operative gets prime spots on Liberal media just to get mistreated there too.

This is dangerously brilliant.


----------



## Zookes (Feb 15, 2017)

It is post-truth politics now, appeals only to emotion to make all civilized people only scared and hateful little monkeys. Would be better for the health of everyone to never again watch or listen to the news media.

All news with anchors and opinions is fake news. Consume it at the risk to your relationships and sanity.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 15, 2017)

BS. Traditional news is imperfect, but they still hold to journalistic standards. But yeah, I turn it off if they play #TrumpRussia's voice too long. Why? 

Because regardless of the details in today's news cycle, he has proven himself to be totally unethical. He's a disrespectful and cruel, irresponsible, lying, con man. (And don't accuse me of disrespect here. He grabs women without consent, wants torture, ignores security rules, has his spokespeople push "alternative facts", and didn't release his taxes or divest. 

Tomorrow's headlines won't change the fact that he and those he has appointed are without honor. Not even the Bush II administration was this low.

As one ex- security official put it, "he will die in jail."


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 15, 2017)

Malarkey.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 15, 2017)

Zookes said:


> All news with anchors and opinions is fake news. Consume it at the risk to your relationships and sanity.



I watch Liberal media more than ever.
i enjoy watching people I despise losing their minds.
Some great footage for 2018.

I hope this lasts 2 years until they realize their collusion has ushered in a Conservative Constitutional Convention.

Then perhaps an amendment for putting Liberals on the endangered species list since they will be so few in numbers, tax payers will be asked to protect and subsidize them.

We can give them one of those scientific Latin names.
Have some statues made for the museums, kids taking field trips in the future can study them

"Children, over here is the Lysis Liberalious (lying Liberals) that flourished during the rise and fall of the civil rights industry, they inhabited all urban areas where there was crappy food, bad water and shitty health care, which decimated their ranks".


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 16, 2017)

Liberal media is not the answer, it's an option. But one that has access to 1000 percent more credible info than the normal citizen has. Alternative News is NOT the answer, it's not an answer to anything:



The more I think of it, the more I'm convinced:

In a society that runs out of ideas to entertain the crowds with music, movies and sports there is a possibility to fall back into old behaviors: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/steven-spielberg-predicts-implosion-film-567604

In these days of let's call it "post iconic times" or "aera of quoters" like I like to call it, where all medial excitement seems to trickle away, there's room for populism. Real fantasy if you might call it so. Sadly nothing about that is real. False facts are just used to generate this "whole picture" everyone seems to know about.

I'm still convinced that, tough the western world and its democracy seems to be waekened, education and time will hold back the populists. It just need courageus figures which not only stand up, but also bring solutions to the topics that drives alt-right.

Trump is a lesson to be learned. Nothing more, hopefully.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 16, 2017)

I like your way of thinking.
At least your dealing with a situation analytically.

Let's hope we benefit from the lesson.

And meanwhile back at the ranch.......

I'm really excited about energy independence and LNG as a fast way to boom infrastructure, increase exports and keep Oil prices under our control.
Plus another 20% in reduction of CO2 actually helps prices of wind and Solar too.

I have to admit though I truly enjoy the way the God King Trump beats the press unmercifully.
I look forward to much more of these events.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 16, 2017)

Fingers crossed that this is a lesson that will be learned. Fingers and toes. Anyone see the press conference today? He's out of his mind.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 17, 2017)

So it would seem.
Interesting we can't ever find out what's up with Mattis or Tillerson.
Media is too busy racing towards the loudest voice.
So predictable.

Forest through the Trees....


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 17, 2017)

More interesting was Kathleen Sibelius on Maria Bartiromos this morning.
Nice to see a Liberal calm, collective, honest...
Talking about the GOP Health Care Plan, it's good points, bad points, then criticized her own party's plan, why it didn't work, what she wished Obamas advisors would have changed.
I like the idea Insurance Company's won't write the law this time around.

I too often look at people's eyes when they speak as I can see commitment to what they're saying. A very smart woman who sadly was the Liberal scapegoat for orgy they had with Insurance CEOs.

If I were Ryan I would have her involved in the process.
The only Liberal who actually read the bill instead of worrying how much stimulus they get for following orders from Pelosi.

For Americans to get a deal by March is a serious feat.
Unlike most here who want to see failure, I want to see millions of my citizens get relief from the Liberal yoke around their necks.

Really like to see how the GOP addresses the historical Liberal debt now at 20,000,000,000,000 dollars.
The more I look at the last 8 years the more I wonder where the parrots of the media were?

Watching Warren ask Tom Price to proclaim he wouldn't take money from hard working Seniors Medicare?
Are you kidding me...
Her mathematically weak Liberals took 768,000,000,000 out back in 2009, how did that work out?
My old man got soaked for an additional 4/5k a month fighting his Lukemia.
Nice way to treat a WW2 veteran.

I hope she becomes the face of the wealthy white Liberal Party.

She vill be destloyed, belief me this....
Scrappy Coco 

Don't Mess With The Zohan
MGM/United Artists 2006


----------



## robgb (Feb 17, 2017)

I always love when non-liberals talk about what liberals do and believe... I made the same mistake with conservatives until I had conversations with conservative friends and actually understood where they were coming from and agreed with some of what they said.

The truth is, there are no liberals or conservatives. Most people fall somewhere between. But the wackos at both extremes tend to define what those words mean. Don't fall for it.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2017)

Right, just watch this to feel better if offended.
Darlene McBride is definitely portraying what's considered a Non-Liberal, in short, those racist Conservatives down yonder...
As a child Alfred Newman and Mad Magazine made fun of everything.
As an adult and a self confessed immature parent, I still love watching them.

This could be offensive to some fair warning.
Personally I love laughing so it's right up my Alley.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2017)

Here's another one to preserve balance.
A refresher on fake media parrots, starring.........
Every Liberal Journalist....yes, they actually call themselves that ..


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 18, 2017)

The big problem isn't alt right or socialism, these are just symptoms. The real problem here is neo-liberalism, ruthless capitalism. The dream of wealth for everyone without the backing of even minimal socialist reforms by the government turns out to be not only a one way route, but also whishful thinking for many. The land of the free feels that the most right now. It's an ideologic slap in the face. A wake up call.

Neo Liberalism, or the idea of wealth, equality and freedom for everyone (at least in the western world) is a mirrage. I think we all know better. South Park brings it to the point, again...


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2017)

Yepp.
We have slipped to 17th in the world for economic freedom under some 3rd world countries (I don't like that term, but its used).
I keep telling people you cant get wages increased for jobs that can be automated or aren't specialized.
Its better that those making the most pay for public salaries and pensions like Nevada does.
But Liberals and Conservatives have to make deals like in Silicon Valley or Texas to get campaign funds.
This way they don't have to help people, just their lawyers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 18, 2017)

Who puts out that "economic freedom" thing, Chim? What's their agenda? I think you know the answer: people who don't like being held to standards.

rob:



> The truth is, there are no liberals or conservatives. Most people fall somewhere between.



I think there are liberals and conservatives, and we're wired very differently. My friend Alicia Morgan wrote a very good book on the subject called "The Price of Right." https://www.facebook.com/thepriceofright/

And read anything by George Lakoff - articles, whatever.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I think there are liberals and conservatives, and we're wired very differently .



Indeed, and thankfully both minority parties...

As far as the index goes its not really important for those of us with economic freedom, but for those trapped in Liberal neighborhoods I'm certain its an issue.

I'm looking forward to the impeachment proceedings.
Wonder if they come after TrumpCare and tax relief for folks working for a living..?

Kind of hoping the swamp gets drained a little more before that.
Maybe some landings on Mars or the Moon to make Space Great again too..


----------

